# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικο micro

## Chris2756

Διαστασεις 12,5x10x6,5 cm  200w. σε micro ATX PC case. Η φισα που δινει στην μητρικη εχει 20 πινακια, ενω η μητρικη χρειαζεται φις με 24. Γνωριζετε αν υπαρχει ανταπτορας? Η που μπορω να βρω τροφοδοτικο με τοσο μικρες διαστασεις? Νορμαλ διαστασεων δεν χωρανε στο κουτι

----------


## mikemtb73

Το 20άπινο δεν μπαίνει στην μητρική αφήνοντας κενά 2 ζεύγη που στην μια πλευρά??  
Δοκίμασε το, μπορεί να παιζει

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MAIK721

Εδω δεν νομίζω να βρεις https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATX-PSU-Sta....c100010.m2109

----------


## MAIK721

> Το 20άπινο δεν μπαίνει στην μητρική αφήνοντας κενά 2 ζεύγη που στην μια πλευρά??  
> Δοκίμασε το, μπορεί να παιζει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλημέρα. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν τις ίδιες διαστάσεις. Αν και στην φωτό μάλλον είναι ανάποδα :Tongue: 
61SnFzVCZKL._AC_SX466_.jpg

----------

